

Ask HN: What kind of Google Hangouts could we have? - bemmu

I like the idea adding short bursts of social interaction to my day. Hangouts is a nice tool for that, but for the hacker crowd what sort of hangout would work the best?<p>Just my random idea. How about a weekly roll call. Just a very short chat where each participant says what they got done last week and what they're thinking of doing next week.Hopefully the people would gradually get to know each other well enough such that they could not only provide empathy, but could also offer possible solutions to the problems the participants are having.<p>Another idea would be to have a piece of code from each participant sent to all else. Then in the hangout you criticize the code. Kind of like a code review, but for people who are not in teams.<p>I want inject some more social to my life, so it you have a great idea of how to do that then do tell.
======
startupslayer
I'd be quite interested in meeting up once a week with people at the beginning
stages of creating a startup. It could be a good way to say what you did this
week, where you're aiming to be next week, problems etc that have happened
along the way.

Could be a good way to motivate people to do what they say, and get help from
others. It'd be good to note down what people want to achieve each week,
submit it all somewhere centrally, and then go around each person who gets 2
minutes to say what they did, problems they had, where they will be next
week...

Lou <http://TheStartupSlayer.com>

------
alcacoop
We totally agree with you. We think that Google+ Hangout could be an useful
tool for discussing about code. We're developing a realtime collaborative web
code editor (<http://cocode.io>) exactly to fit the same needs: have a place
where programmers discuss about their code on the fly. They throw their code
snippets on cocode.io, chat about them and typically throw them away (or,
possibly, save them as gists). Moreover, we're going to optionally integrate
cocode.io as a Google+ Hangout app. May be it of any interest for you?

------
girlvinyl
I'd definitely be interested in this. So interested in fact, I mage a google+
page. Follow the page, we'll create a circle and then do the hangouts. Please
feel free to message me or email me with ideas.

[https://plus.google.com/b/102256946256558758591/102256946256...](https://plus.google.com/b/102256946256558758591/102256946256558758591/posts)

